# Wellington Cost of living. Negotiating my offer.



## kkjuly15

Hi folks,

Good day.

We are a family of 3 ( kid is 3 years old) and are planning to move to Wellington next month. My job offer would be NZD 95k + super per annum. Am still negotiating.

Need your advice if the pay would suffice for a family of 3 with the below listed living conditions. 

- Planning to take a 2 bhk in suburb 
- and will be using public transport to commute to work.
- the usual on utilities, groceries, internet, mobile
- Play group for kid
- Dine out once or twice a week.

Any advice would definitely help me.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## escapedtonz

I started on a salary of $95k in Wellington and were a family of three with our child being 13 months old at the time so it can be done, however we did come over with a pot of money to cover those essential high cost purchases in the first couple years - 2 cars, car insurance, house contents insurance, a couple of new appliances, some new furniture and paying out the bond for a rental property - maybe NZ $60k so we didn't have to spend that out of any salary and to prevent us needing any finance.
You will have to watch your money and limit how much you pay out in rent per week which will be your highest expense. 
When you mention salary + super, what do you mean by super ?
Unlikely it'll be a company superannuation pension scheme as there aren't many. I'd expect you mean Kiwisaver and if so what % rate will the company be paying in.
It is mandatory nowadays for Kiwisaver to be offered but a person an opt out if they like. If you remain in the scheme you will opt to pay either 2, 3, 4, 6 or 8% of your earnings in to a Kiwisaver fund which is for your retirement years. If you opt in your company will also match your contributions usually up to 4%. When a company offers a salary it is wise to check these contributions are in addition to the offered salary.

A 2 bed place out of the city in a suburb should be affordable and there are plenty of suburbs to chose from. 
There's plenty of public transport options. Lots of buses from all over. Trains only come/go North of the CBD. Only other option now is rentable electric scooters - Lime and Uber.
Power will be $150 to $300 a month depending on how often you use heat or air con if that is an option for summer. Water should be free if renting (or more to the point included) as that is paid by the owner in the council rates charge. If the property has a water meter you will have to pay for usage but not expensive maybe $60 a quarter. Internet approx $80 a month. Mobile phone contract start at $20 per month.

Daycare for child will be $50 however if you are on a permanent class visa your child should get the ECE hours offered by the government which effectively halves your charges.
Dining out can be expensive. All depends what you want and where. Restaurants and drinking in the CBD is relatively expensive but cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## kkjuly15

Thank you for the valuable information escapetonz !


----------



## hiranc

Hi KK

How hard were you to get an offer from NZ employer? 

Because I have been trying for 6 months now. I got some positive responses from few employers. But luck did not turn up to my way yet. Most of the case they are expecting me to be in NZ with a valid visa(Job visa) or at least 1 year of local experience.

Could you please let me know your thoughts on this?

Many Thanks


----------



## kkjuly15

Hi Hiranc.

I have an Australian PR and actually moved to Australia last month in search of a job and came across a job offer in New Zealand. Work rights is not an issue for me.

Good luck !

Cheers.


----------



## vivekanandak

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi Hiranc.
> 
> I have an Australian PR and actually moved to Australia last month in search of a job and came across a job offer in New Zealand. Work rights is not an issue for me.
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> Cheers.


Hi,

Need some clarification on working in NZ on Australia PR. How will you keep your AUS PR active while working in NZ ? Wouldn't the PR expire after 5 years? Then you cannot enter NZ or AUS if you step out of the country?


----------



## escapedtonz

vivekanandak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some clarification on working in NZ on Australia PR. How will you keep your AUS PR active while working in NZ ? Wouldn't the PR expire after 5 years? Then you cannot enter NZ or AUS if you step out of the country?


Aus PR only allows you access in to NZ to live and work assuming you meet adequate character and health requirements. You still need an NZ visa that will allow you to remain. You will be offered NZ RV with immediate expiry should you leave. 
You cannot keep the Aus PR active. Ad you say it only remains valid for 5 years and if you are not residing in Aus you will lose any rights to live and work there.
Yes if you leave NZ on NZ RV and your AUS PR has expired you will not be able to get in to either country.
After 2 years in NZ on NZ RV you can apply for NZ PR which effectively removes the travel condition and immediate expiry meaning you can then always return, however you would still not be able to return to Aus.
To do that you would have to wait until you had Aus citizenship and then come to NZ.


----------



## hiranc

hi KK

Thanks for your reply. I wish you luck with your NZ life.

cheers
H.


----------

